

Ask HN: What are your daily websites? - bojo

Besides HN of course, which sites do you find yourself frequenting daily?<p>Tech<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;highscalability.com&#x2F;<p>Security<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.schneier.com&#x2F;<p>Astronomy<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;scienceblogs.com&#x2F;startswithabang&#x2F;<p>Art<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thisiscolossal.com&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.demilked.com&#x2F;<p>DJ Stuff<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.djtechtools.com&#x2F;<p>Ranting Lawyers<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;popehat.com&#x2F;<p>Comics<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businesscat.happyjar.com&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;questionablecontent.net&#x2F;
======
zaptdunk
[http://www.wired.com](http://www.wired.com)
[http://www.medium.com](http://www.medium.com)
[http://www.opendesignproject.weebly.com](http://www.opendesignproject.weebly.com)

I am an avid reader of the Fast Company newsletters. I find them extremely
informative and pretty cutting edge. A soccer enthusiast as well, so I'm
pretty hooked onto Bleacher Report.

------
andersthue
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com](http://sethgodin.typepad.com)

[http://zenhabits.net](http://zenhabits.net)

[http://www.swiss-miss.com](http://www.swiss-miss.com)

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/)

------
Ezhik
My first tabs of the day are usually Feedly, Twitter, and a couple of small
forums I frequent.

This is the stuff that I have in my Feedly:
[http://i.imgur.com/JhWObdA.png](http://i.imgur.com/JhWObdA.png)

------
rcarrigan87
hackernews, reddit, facebook, inbound.org

------
sidcool
Hacker News

Reddit

LinkedIn

